# Making Molds for Soft Plastics?



## Bryan_VA (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone make their own molds for soft plastic baits? I know Lurecraft sells an RTV Silicone mold making kit. Was thinking about ordering it and giving it a try. I know you can do it with plaster too but silicone seems much better. Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

I did a few with Plaster and it works decent. I am now gonna step that up!

The molds are so cheap that I just have not bothered (YET)


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never tried, but have seen some nice baits that came out of both Silicone and Plaster molds. If it's your first mold, I recommend making it out of POP to begin with, as the learning curve is expensive going the silicone method!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I guess Lurecraft has some pretty cheap molds ready to go, that's probably the thing to do. But maybe if I'm feeling creative one day I'll go pick up some POP and give it a try.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't get discouraged! I was just saying that starting with silicone could be costly if you make a bunch of mistakes, where perfecting your technique with POP would be the way I would do it, then make a final mold out of the expensive stuff.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Sep 28, 2007)

Mistakes? What's that? 8) 

Question: when you guys make POP molds what, if anything, do you use to seal or coat the plaster before you start pouring baits into it?

And another: have either of you made 2-part molds with silicone? Can you make them the same way as you would with plaster?

Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to seal the POP with a plaster/wall board, water soluble sealer such as Valspar gloss glaze.


----------

